# Which one?



## Theplayboy (16 Dec 2011)

Hi, im pretty new to planted tanks etc, but im looking at planted substrates. I would like a black substrate that is shrimp safe (as they are the main focus).

Could i ask your opinions on the the substrates below. Do they leak amonia? Deteriate? Do you have any bad experiences with them?

1. Oliver Knott Nature soil.

2. ADA AS Amazonia

3. Eco-Complete

4. Seachem Flourite

Is there any other that you would recommend that do the same job?


----------



## spyder (16 Dec 2011)

AFAIK, 1 & 3 don't leach ammonia.

1 is kinda soft and easily crumbles.

Not used 2 & 4 although I believe 2 leaches ammonia.

Have a good read through the substrate forum. Plenty of discussion about the same thing. It pretty much boils down to how much you want to spend on a substrate.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (16 Dec 2011)

I think 1, and 2 are kind of expensive, but very effective? I don`t think 4 contains any additional nutrients? Another popular substrate to consider could be Colombo Florabase?
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/colombo-flora-base-black-5-litres-p-3914.html. 
I`m considering using this for my next scape? You could always go down the cat litter, or Akadama road?


----------



## Theplayboy (17 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the resposes guys, has deffinitly left me with some contemplating to do.


----------



## spyder (17 Dec 2011)

Just to add, having used 1+3 I'm torn between the two.

Eco Complete is heavy, gritty and holds plants well. It's a joy to plant in although I find the grain sizes vary a lot.

Oliver Knot is lighter, soft round balls. It holds plants ok but I think it allows better circulation in the substrate (not so compact). If you move wood n rocks around a lot then OK soil will soon turn to mud.

I'm sure a read something online somewhere about OK substrate and shrimps being introduced almost immediately although you would need a mature, cycled filter to do this safely.


----------



## Theplayboy (17 Dec 2011)

From what ive read etc, i think im going to go with eco complete. Did you get any clouding when you used it?


----------



## spyder (17 Dec 2011)

Theplayboy said:
			
		

> From what ive read etc, i think im going to go with eco complete. Did you get any clouding when you used it?



Hard to say. It went into a 125l tank but then I found out we were moving soon so setup a smaller tank. It dried out a little then went into a 60l. Only slight clouding which soon goes. Just fill slowly.


----------



## Theplayboy (17 Dec 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------



## foxfish (17 Dec 2011)

I think - you have to go for no 2 if you want the best results.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13801 the seventh post down is quite convincing too


----------



## Theplayboy (17 Dec 2011)

Hhhhmmmm that's definitely thrown a spanner in the works! A few questions about Amazonia then. (I'm a complete newbie when it comes to these type of substrates so please forgive all the questions) what's the difference between Amazonia 1 and 2? Aesthetics wise is the grain size pretty consistent? Anyone had any experience of dust settling on leaves etc? For shrimps would you recommend the powder version or normal version?


----------



## Alastair (17 Dec 2011)

You could always go for colombo flora base too. It's slightly cheaper but is the same. I think you'd only get dusting if the substrate is disturbed too much or your not very careful filling 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Theplayboy (19 Dec 2011)

I think im just going to have to base it on looks....as they all seem pretty similar.
What is the grain size like? Are they uniform?

Does anyone have any pictures of the formentioned substrates in their own tanks?


----------

